# Quick question- Is it okay to take a deload week -whilst cutting?



## viktor89 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello brothers,

After finally understanding TDEE and all that-from all your help -I'm able to drop some lbs- fat percentage is going lower- 

I'm on Wendler 5/3/1 - and de-load week next week according to program. Is it okay to take a de-load week during cutting phase?

Since I'll be saving time from de-load I'll be doing HIIT and boxing next week-to burn some calories. 

Suggestions?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes. If anything you will need more Deloads due to the reduced calories you're eating.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2016)

x2 what DYS said. 

Keep in mind deloads are good for joint health and CNS recovery also.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 16, 2016)

Have to disagree.
Maintaining intensity (weight on the bar) is the key to maintaining muscle mass on a cut (without aas) so all a deload is going to do is simply increase the risk of muscle loss. It has no place on a well planned cut. 

Also, bumping up the HIIT & boxing sessions kind of negates the proposed benefits of the deload anyway.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 16, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Have to disagree.
> Maintaining intensity (weight on the bar) is the key to maintaining muscle mass on a cut (without aas) so all a deload is going to do is simply increase the risk of muscle loss. It has no place on a well planned cut.
> 
> Also, bumping up the HIIT & boxing sessions kind of negates the proposed benefits of the deload anyway.



boxing is like cardio- usually I just walk but during this deload week I'll box for like 20 mins. HIIT I can do for couple days a week?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> boxing is like cardio- usually I just walk but during this deload week I'll box for like 20 mins. HIIT I can do for couple days a week?



Direct quote from Jim Wendler:
* "If you’re deloading, DELOAD! Cut back on everything and let your body rest and recover."*

Your entitled to do whatever you want but dropping the intensity for 1 thing just to increase the intensity somewhere else is NOT a deload. Its just...not. 

And, as I said before, I think deloading while cutting is a stupid idea anyway if you care at all about maintaining muscle mass.


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 17, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Direct quote from Jim Wendler:
> * "If you’re deloading, DELOAD! Cut back on everything and let your body rest and recover."*
> 
> Your entitled to do whatever you want but dropping the intensity for 1 thing just to increase the intensity somewhere else is NOT a deload. Its just...not.
> ...



OK, 

What would you recommend? Stay in deficit and continue lifting? I've never tried anything other than excel sheet of Wendler lol
How should I proceed? Start another lifting cycle without deload? 
Example do whatever the next week after the deload would've asked me to do, like the increased weights?


----------



## kd43NJ (Jan 17, 2016)

can anyone on here hook a dude form nj up w some gear??


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 17, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> OK,
> 
> What would you recommend? Stay in deficit and continue lifting? I've never tried anything other than excel sheet of Wendler lol
> How should I proceed? Start another lifting cycle without deload?
> Example do whatever the next week after the deload would've asked me to do, like the increased weights?



If your going to continue dieting then just skip to the next cycle.


----------

